# AMH results etc...



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Apparently I can call up for my first lot of blood results in 3-5 days.

Can someone remind me what ideally the figures should be pls?

FSH, LH, E2 and AMH.

Thanks lovelies xxx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

I cant remember all of them sorry but I know FSH lower than 6 is ideal but anything lower than 9 is generally accepted for egg share, someone else will be along to let us know about the opthers I'm sure


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you! xxx


----------

